# Graphtec CE5000-60 Coreldraw X4 Plug-in?



## BestBody4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

I bought my cutter a couple of months ago and the software they sold me was WinPCSign. I use Coreldraw to create my designs and I was wondering if anyone knew of a plug-in that was available to use with the Graphtec CE5000-60.

When I import my designs created in Coreldraw into WinPCSign I have tons of trouble cutting my design. I am almost at the point where I wish I had bought a Roland and had cut studio.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is a link to Graphtecs cutting plug in, it's called cutting master 2 http://www.graphteccorp.com/craftrobo/support/index.html or here
http://www.graphtecamerica.com/support/


----------



## BestBody4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

Nvr2Old said:


> Here is a link to Graphtecs cutting plug in, it's called cutting master 2 Support :Craft ROBO-GRAPHTEC or here
> Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo


Thanks..

I just looked this up and the manual keeps talking about Adobe Illustrator. Will this work or CorelDraw too?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Here is a tutorial for CorelDraw and Cutting Master 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsYc68NQhlU


----------



## BestBody4Life (Apr 27, 2009)

JV...You are a lifesaver! Thanks!


----------



## wola_77 (Jul 19, 2008)

is there a tutorial for CorelDraw that show you how to add a plug-in. i use a Redsail 450mm vinyl cutting plotter. hope anyone can help with this

thanks
wola


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

If there is a plug-in for your cutter and corel draw, there is a site that has a video showing how to install the plug-in into corel draw.* I believe its somewhere on macro*monster.com.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

you can also use signtools 3 or 4 from asigns dot com you can download it free from their site, i have a roland and crel x4 and use this instead of the one supplied


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

yes, look on the main menu for a button that will get you to that page, and a free video to download with a free macro. It's shown how to assign a hotkey to launch macros, or how to assign to a toolbar icon. You can use one or both.



DTFuqua said:


> If there is a plug-in for your cutter and corel draw, there is a site that has a video showing how to install the plug-in into corel draw.* I believe its somewhere on macromonster.com.*


----------



## yanisami (Aug 6, 2008)

hello every one
I'm looking for the fashion factory coreldraw x4 plugin it seems that there is no demo for it and i would like to try it before. If there is a link whre to to download it from it'll be great tank you


----------

